# Diet, have a sneaky peak please



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

9:00 - Oats, nuts, 40g whey protein

12:00 - Brown pasta, tuna, beans, cheese, 1/2 avocado, yogurt

3:00 - 5 eggs (4 white 1 yolk) scrambled w/ pepper, chicken slices, onion, mushrooms

6:00 - Chillie w/ bown rice (pack of mince)/fajitas (2 breats)/stir fry (2 breasts) w/ brown rice

9:00 - bedtime shake (DB's)

3 eggs (2 whites 1 yolk) microwaved for 30 secs

300ml semi skimmed milk

5 ice cubes

20g peanut butter

40g whey protein

This isn't really a diet to put on alot of weight, just to help my body to develop (trying to get abit of definition so don't want to be putting on too much). Let me know what you think and what i could do to improve, ta, 22.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

DB, how do you microwave your eggs? Do you take the shell off first and do they go hard? Also is it safe? Just aking because if i knew how to do it, it would be really useful.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jimbo said:


> DB, how do you microwave your eggs? Do you take the shell off first and do they go hard? Also is it safe? Just aking because if i knew how to do it, it would be really useful.


I will answer for Dirty Baz as he isn't here right now 

You de-shell them first or you will get an explosion lol!

No they don't go hard, you only need to nuke them for 10 seconds.

Use free range eggs, it is safe but free range are even safer.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

#22 said:


> 9:00 - Oats, nuts, 40g whey protein Good, but what nuts? Add some fruit banana/apple/grapes to the porridge AFTER cooking, and dont cook the protein powder.
> 
> Add citrus fruit snack here
> 
> ...


HTH

SD


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for that post SD, very helpful. For breaky i have a handful of mixed nuts, and have the whey as a shake separate from the actual food. Ill stick a banana in there aswell.

At lunch i only really have a sprinkle of cheese for abit of flavour, but i can live without it, would ground pepper be ok? The yogurt is organic (i only buy organic foods), but if i should try something else then by all means let me know! I know cottage cheese is always good to have, perhaps mix abit of that in with the pasta?

The mid afternoon meal is with half a pepper, handful small mushrooms and quarter of an onion. Also the brown rice i have takes donkeys to cook (35 mins), do you make a whole load then store some in the fridge? Can you heat it up in the microwave?

Evening meal i use only lean mince, i usually have it 3 times a week. I use the other half of the pepper i had earlier with any of the meals i choose to have here. Chicken is always free range. I could add a couple table spoons of flax seeds to help with fiber?

During the day i will always have at least one apple, one banana, usually a glass of orange juice and i will always have a glass of natural smoothie. Should i replace the bedtime shake with another small meal? If so any suggestions? I could always leave 2 1/2 hours between each meal rather than 3, then slip the a smaller bedtime shake in. Thanks, #22.

9:00 - Oats, nuts, banana, 40g whey protein

12:00 - Brown pasta, tuna, mixed beans, 1/2 avocado, apple, yogurt

3:00 - 5 eggs (4 white 1 yolk) scrambled w/ pepper, chicken slices, onion, mushrooms

6:00 - Chillie w/ bown rice (pack of lean mince)/fajitas (2 breats)/stir fry (2 breasts) w/ brown rice, half a pepper, 2 tbl spoons flax seeds.

9:00 - ?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

#22 said:


> Thanks for that post SD, very helpful. For breaky i have a handful of mixed nuts, and have the whey as a shake separate from the actual food. Ill stick a banana in there aswell. Cool, if you are adding the Nuts just for efa's (good fat) then no need, the oats have plenty of Omega 6, besides its omega 3's you need here not 6 so fish oil would be better. If on the other hand you added the nuts for flavour then chow down!
> 
> At lunch i only really have a sprinkle of cheese for abit of flavour, but i can live without it, would ground pepper be ok? Ground Black Pepper is a superfood and Ideal to add to any meal. The yogurt is organic (i only buy organic foods) Fantastic!, but if i should try something else then by all means let me know! I know cottage cheese is always good to have, perhaps mix abit of that in with the pasta? You could, but I was just wondering as an organic Bio yogurt would be beneficial to your digestion.
> 
> ...


Your fruit and veg portions are still low, 1/2 a pepper is half a portion! Work some cruciforms in there(brocolli/cauliflower/asparagus) and some citrus fruit in the morning.

HTH

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh another DB shake follower 

i dont know what you are like with fat storage i personally think that shake before bed is fine...

but everyone is different...

what are u trying to do dude? a clean bulk or u just trying to maintain the muscle and cut a little?

having the shake a 9 if u go to bed at 11 is fine imo..

its a toughy tho


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Well clean bulk if possible, but just cutting some fat off and maintaining muscle would still be great as i'm 13 stone (around 185 lbs) and only 5"9 so i am happy with my size as is for now, will probably bulk up again late summertime. I'm going for a jog 3 times a week for 30 mins in the mornings before breaky to help get rid of a little fat. I'm thinking the protein in this diet is good, but its just getting the rest of it right. Reason for the shake is i just got a brand new smoothie maker for that purpose so i'm very eager to get some use out of it! Yeah i don't go to bed right away probably 10:00-10:30 latest, and don't get up till around 8:00. For now i'll go for the mixed frozen veg to go with my evening meal, until i sort out some proper stuff. Updated diet, still need something for the last meal. Also i'll stick salmon in as an evening meal a few times a week, and sort myself out with some fish oil capsules. Ta, #22.

9:00 - Oats, nuts, apple, 40g whey protein

12:00 - Brown pasta, tuna, mixed beans, 1/2 avocado, yogurt, orange juice.

3:00 - 5 eggs (4 white 1 yolk) scrambled w/ 1 whole pepper, chicken slices, onion, mushrooms, glass of smoothie.

6:00 - Chillie w/ bown rice (pack of lean mince)/fajitas (2 breats)/stir fry (2 breasts) w/ brown rice, 2 salmon fillets (or 2 fish oil capsules), mixed veg.

9:00 - ?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

As your 9 oclock meal is getting close to bedtime, you dont want too many starchy carbs in there.

How about this:

Lemon Chicken, 60g Sweet potato, Then as much fibrous veg as you can eat, either raw, steamed or roasted in a shallow dish. Seriously, its difficult to overeat Fibrous veg.

You could use, Tofu in stead of the chciken for variety, and Yam instead of sweetpotato.

SD


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Thank a bunch SD you've been a massive help, i reckon this diet is just about done


----------

